# Marshall Mini Plexi



## Gavin

1980's Marshall mini plexi reissue. These were done for a very short time and don't come up for sale too often. Looks like a mini plexi with gold piping and basket weave grill. Solid state head with 1x10 angled and straight cab. Excellent condition. Be the only kid on the block!

$600 shipped.


----------



## Gavin

$500 plus shipping


----------



## Gavin

last price drop otherwise I'll keep it....looks pretty cool in the living room now that I've moved it. Wife thinks its.....cute.

$450


----------



## Gavin

$450 includes shipping.


----------



## Gavin

Lets see if a bump after 3 months gets some interest


----------



## Purgasound

Have you thought about ebay?


----------



## Wilder Amplification

Are you sure that those control panels are really made of plexi-glass? If they're not, there's nothing "plexi" about this and it is simply the Marshall Lead 12 Mini-Stack.


----------



## Gavin

Wilder Amplification said:


> Are you sure that those control panels are really made of plexi-glass? If they're not, there's nothing "plexi" about this and it is simply the Marshall Lead 12 Mini-Stack.




I'm not sure where I stated the control panel is made of plexi glass??? Sounds like your beef is with Marshall...thats what they named it.

I'll give you a hand though as I've posted a picture of mine and a typical lead 12. You'll notice that aesthetically the amps are very different. As I stated mine looks like a plexi era stack, only miniturized. 

On the head, the cutout for the controls is much different (curved corners) vs straight across the front of the head, no plastic corners vs plastic corners, gold piping on head cab vs white piping just around front of head, tolex on front of head cab vs grill cloth on front of head cab, gold paint on the Marshall logo vs white logo, different type of tolex texture used on both.

On the cabs, no plastic corners vs plastic corners, gold piping vs white piping around grill cloth, gold piping on cabinets vs no piping on cabinets, basket weave grill cloth vs black grill cloth, gold paint on Marshall logos vs white Marshall logos, no "foot" pockets on the top of the cabs vs plastic pockets, different type of tolex texture used on both.

As I stated, I'm calling it what Marshall calls it. I did not make up the name. It was a short run of amps made by Marshall and it's pretty plain to me that it is not in fact a Marshall plexi but a mini stack made to look like a Marshall plexi. 

By the way, I've had some questions and each cab is loaded with a 10" celestion.

I'm sorry if my post caused any confusion.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

Gavin said:


> I'm not sure where I stated the control panel is made of plexi glass??? Sounds like your beef is with Marshall...thats what they named it.
> 
> I'll give you a hand though as I've posted a picture of mine and a typical lead 12. You'll notice that aesthetically the amps are very different. As I stated mine looks like a plexi era stack, only miniturized.
> 
> On the head, the cutout for the controls is much different (curved corners) vs straight across the front of the head, no plastic corners vs plastic corners, gold piping on head cab vs white piping just around front of head, tolex on front of head cab vs grill cloth on front of head cab, gold paint on the Marshall logo vs white logo, different type of tolex texture used on both.
> 
> On the cabs, no plastic corners vs plastic corners, gold piping vs white piping around grill cloth, gold piping on cabinets vs no piping on cabinets, basket weave grill cloth vs black grill cloth, gold paint on Marshall logos vs white Marshall logos, no "foot" pockets on the top of the cabs vs plastic pockets, different type of tolex texture used on both.
> 
> As I stated, I'm calling it what Marshall calls it. I did not make up the name. It was a short run of amps made by Marshall and it's pretty plain to me that it is not in fact a Marshall plexi but a mini stack made to look like a Marshall plexi.
> 
> By the way, I've had some questions and each cab is loaded with a 10" celestion.
> 
> I'm sorry if my post caused any confusion.



And knowing Marshall they probably did refer to it as a "mini-plexi". 

However, the name "plexi" came from the fact that all of their amps made prior to mid-'69 had a control panel made of plexi-glass. After which they switched to the brushed anodized aluminum control panel, and these amps were not known as a "plexi" due to the absence of the plexiglass control panel.

Funny thing is, that cabinet style was also used by the metal panel JMPs that were coming out after they discontinued the use of plexiglass control panels. So for Marshall to state that "it looks like a plexi" would be a misnomer as the proper way to refer to it would be to state that "it looks like a pre-JCM800 era" Marshall. 

But of course, they wouldn't do that since the name "plexi" is the magic 'selling' word.


----------



## Gavin

Here it is hidden within some others to give some scale to its size.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I don't think this is a good place to try and sell an amp like that. Most of the members here all play the full size, all tube Marshalls. Solid state amps are not big around here. It's in very good condition, it's just not something that appeals to anyone here. I would try EBAY or Craiglist.


----------



## j2112c

Hell Fire... what a great collection of amps! Nice!


----------



## Gavin

MartyStrat54 said:


> ....it's just not something that appeals to anyone here....



Oh really....thanks for the advice. I'll go out on a limb and say that I'm probably not the only member that has both full,half stack and 2x12 tube amps as well as solid state practice amps. But i could quite possibly be the only "anyone" on this board. Guess I'm unique.


----------



## j2112c

Dread1 on this classified section was looking for exactly what you are selling see thread under this. No commission advice, aren't I nice eh?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gavin said:


> Oh really....thanks for the advice. I'll go out on a limb and say that I'm probably not the only member that has both full,half stack and 2x12 tube amps as well as solid state practice amps. But i could quite possibly be the only "anyone" on this board. Guess I'm unique.



You know, I wasn't trying to be mean and I wish that you hadn't taken things the wrong way.

I based my statement on what your starting price was and what your current price is and the fact that no one has given this amp any thought. Sorry that you took my statements wrong. I still say to try EBAY or Craig's List.


----------



## Gavin

Marty,

It's cool...I'm just having fun, hence the "" at the end of my post. Its on a few wibsites/craigs list and I've gotten a bunch of trade offers since bumping a couple of days ago... so there is interest. I'd prefer cash but I thought I'd do one more bump since the last time I posted before I do the trade on a particular guitar.

I'll be the first to admit this is more of a novelty item to those who are into plexi's. Compared to a point to point wired tube amp....well...there is no comparison. It's more of a fun piece to have hanging around. Besides, my wife thinks its cute. I think it would also makes a nice platform for someone who likes to tinker. Would be awesome with a low watt tube amp placed in the chassis.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks, I try to help when I can. Did you get a hold of Dread1? What is his take on your amp?


----------



## jcmjmp

Those little amps are so cool and they sound decent too. I have the combo. Nice little amp. I just don't use it anymore because I like to practice and work on tunes with the same tone as I use with the band.


----------



## dread1

Gavin awesome amp! For a short while I was interested in purchasing one of those. Too cool looking. Basically my gear addiction taking over so I talked myself out of it.


----------



## Gavin

Bought a Zinky over the weekend. Really need to move this.


----------



## Gavin

Sold pending payment.


----------



## vintmodJCM

Is your "plexi" Lead 12 3005 micro stack still available for sale?


----------

